
GM to hire 3,000 workers from HP - narad
http://phys.org/news/2012-10-gm-hire-workers-hewlett-packard.html
======
gvb
Cue one of my favorite Dilberts: <http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2003-02-22/>

